
Chennai Flood – Crowdsourced List for Shelter - infinitebattery
http://chennairains.org/
======
neduma
Very nice. Who is behind this? Awesome work.

~~~
rtdp
Here -
[https://github.com/karthikb351/chennairains.org](https://github.com/karthikb351/chennairains.org)

------
nagarjun
Great initiative!

